# Recommend me a wax / sealant



## Adamv (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi Guys, :wave:
My other half has a year old fiesta in blue which I detailed when we first picked it up new. I washed, clayed, washed and then polished with Menzerna 4000 which I have had a while. then two coats of AG EGP.
This came up well and I was very impressed with the results. The AG EGP seems to last well and I have topped up since at 6 months old.

However, what I have noticed is that some Bird Sh*t has landed on the bonnet and roof. Although removed quickly they have etched the paint slightly.
I have managed to polish most of this out with Menzerna 4000, but wondered if there is something better to use other than the AG EGP to try to protect the paint better for if / when this happens again.

Really I am after something that has good durability, easy to apply and not too expensive. I have ruled out ceramic coating due to the prep that seems to be needed for them. Unless I am wrong. 

Any recommendations welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Ag uhd sound perfect for what you want 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

Collinite 476 is the best protector I have seen and it looks ok, not glossy or glaze like but more warm shine if that makes any sense


----------



## Adamv (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. Would the AG UHD or Collinite 476 give better protection instead of the AG EGP do you think? I've always like the EGP but for some reason it doesn't seem to have protected well this time.

I guess there is no reason why I cannot add either of these over the top of AG EGP?


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

As my memory serves I think EGP goes on top as a final layer - wax then EGP should give good protection

Sorry just read your post more closely - if you don't want to go back to scratch then the wax should bond reasonably well but I suspect your EGP has already diminished/gone since application


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

Adamv said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Would the AG UHD or Collinite 476 give better protection instead of the AG EGP do you think? I've always like the EGP but for some reason it doesn't seem to have protected well this time.
> 
> I guess there is no reason why I cannot add either of these over the top of AG EGP?


Yes Collinite has better protection. It is an old fashioned extremely tenacious hard wax that is hard to use. Don't put too much on the car because it will be a swine to get off. Ease of use is terrible but protection and durability are excellent for a wax.


----------



## Adamv (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. I think the EGP is still there. I applied it about 2 months back. it is still beading well, but doesn't seem to protect from the birds that well. I guess the more coats I can get the better, so I think I'll do 2 coats EGP and then two of a wax. Hopefully that will give me decent protection and I will then just top up every few months.

From what I remember it is wax over sealant, but maybe I have remembered that wrong.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Apologies Adams - I was confusing SRP followed by EGP. Can't see a wax topper over EGP being a problem - don't know how long the wax would perform but won't do any harm

That said I used to achieve 6+ months using the old HD wax many years ago - but the wax was applied to clean bare paint to promote longevity- how long is EGP supposed to last?


----------



## martec06 (Jan 5, 2014)

Remember EGP is an luiqud wax so sealent begore EGP

Sendt fra min EVA-L09 med Tapatalk


----------



## Adamv (Mar 16, 2010)

I always thought EGP was a sealant?  So have always put wax over the top. I normally get 6 months + in the summer and around 4 Months in winter with EGP.

Maybe there is a better sealant / wax combo I could use which will give better protection. The longevity of RGP I am happy with, but I was hoping the bird cr*p wouldn’t get through it.
Any recommendations welcome of better sealants too then.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

EGP is a sealant.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> EGP is a sealant.


I thought the same cheeky but AG have stated on a post on here it is a liquid wax in their opinion.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> I thought the same cheeky but AG have stated on a post on here it is a liquid wax in their opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


yet on there site the clearly class it as a sealant.

https://www.autoglym.com/extra-gloss-protection

Having used it many times, it most defiantly is a sealant


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> yet on there site the clearly class it as a sealant.
> 
> https://www.autoglym.com/extra-gloss-protection
> 
> Having used it many times, it most defiantly is a sealant


Autoglym have said that EGP goes over top of SRP, which has it's own protective layer. If it's a true sealant then it's going against the typical sealant properties. UDS is the one that can't be layered over, so I'm not sure what that is.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

dave- said:


> Yes Collinite has better protection. It is an old fashioned extremely tenacious hard wax that is hard to use. Don't put too much on the car because it will be a swine to get off. Ease of use is terrible but protection and durability are excellent for a wax.


The trick to 476S is to only apply it a couple of panels at a time. If the conditions are colder you can go longer, but it needs certain ambient temps and panel temps to play nice. They state that it should be removed right when it hazes, not after any given time duration.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Sheep said:


> Autoglym have said that EGP goes over top of SRP, which has it's own protective layer. If it's a true sealant then it's going against the typical sealant properties. UDS is the one that can't be layered over, so I'm not sure what that is.


what do you mean by a true sealant and there property's ?


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> what do you mean by a true sealant and there property's ?


Sealants usually need to be the first layer down, but SRP can go underneath EGP, making it have the traits of a wax.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> yet on there site the clearly class it as a sealant.
> 
> https://www.autoglym.com/extra-gloss-protection
> 
> Having used it many times, it most defiantly is a sealant


Not disagreeing with you cheeky, I thought the same up until recently. Hard to argue with a official representative of the company though.

On the site in description they also quote it as a liquid wax.

'Q: Is Extra Gloss Protection a polish?
A: Extra Gloss Protection is not a polish, it is a liquid wax. It will not remove or improve the appearance of scratches, swirls or dull paint. If your paint has these problems use Super Resin Polish first, then seal in and protect the surface with Extra Gloss Protection after.'

Bit confusing that.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Not disagreeing with you cheeky, I thought the same up until recently. Hard to argue with a official representative of the company though.
> 
> On the site in description they also quote it as a liquid wax.
> 
> ...


yep is confusing, i find a lot of company's use the term wax as mr average doesn,t know the meaning of the term sealant. Take meguiars there nxt and there ultimate wax are both sold as a wax, both are sealants.AG call SRP a polish and its an AIO. 
Egp is a sealant that much is sure, it acts like a sealant, looks like a sealant and durability of a sealant.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Sheep said:


> Sealants usually need to be the first layer down, but SRP can go underneath EGP, making it have the traits of a wax.


 There are a small amount of sealants that need to be on bare paint, although the majority will sit perfectly on top of an AIO or a glaze. Some will lose durability sat on top of such products, although that doesn,t mean they can't. some loose a slight bit or no loss of durability sat on these products. Infact there are glaze type products that increase the durability. 
The fact it can sit on top of SRP doesnt rule it out being a sealant.


----------



## Adamv (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys.
Just wondering now if there is a better sealant the EGP that I could use and then put 476s over the top to get better protection, or is EGP still good?


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax.

I am a long time user of AG HD / UHD wax and also their spray on express/aqua wax. I recently got myself a tin of the BH DSW after reading rave reviews about it everywhere and I can happily say I am over the moon with the results.

Its cheap as chips as well. Its as/more durable than the AG waxes I use and leaves a great shine.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> There are a small amount of sealants that need to be on bare paint, although the majority will sit perfectly on top of an AIO or a glaze. Some will lose durability sat on top of such products, although that doesn,t mean they can't. some loose a slight bit or no loss of durability sat on these products. Infact there are glaze type products that increase the durability.
> The fact it can sit on top of SRP doesnt rule it out being a sealant.


I wouldn't say "Looks of a sealant" is really a solid indicator that something is a sealant, having a form of wax in it is really the only true way to define it. From what I can read EGP is a sealant, everything I've read says it's a blend of resins and waxes, but some say synthetic waxes.


----------



## ZetecEmma (May 20, 2013)

Honestly Bouncers waxes are fantastic, easy to use even if you apply too much it comes off easy and they protect really well, I got 8 months out 1 coat of vanilla ice.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Sheep said:


> I wouldn't say "Looks of a sealant" is really a solid indicator that something is a sealant, having a form of wax in it is really the only true way to define it. From what I can read EGP is a sealant, everything I've read says it's a blend of resins and waxes, but some say synthetic waxes.


Agree, looks alone isnt a guarantee, but added with other indicators. it adds to the probability. When it comes to the wax its not just a clear case of what type wax is in it (natural or synthetic). There is also the matter of how much is in the product. If a product contains 5% natural waxes and 95% of the wax content is synthetic, its still a sealant. 
As you say its confusing and only gets more confusing when things like hybrids are added.There are a few sealant on the market that contain natural wax,and if i recall EGP is one of them, or i may be getting it mixed up with another product


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Adamv said:


> Thanks for the input guys.
> Just wondering now if there is a better sealant the EGP that I could use and then put 476s over the top to get better protection, or is EGP still good?


I wouldnt bother and just use the 476, 476is one of the most durable products out there, its also great on the protection side.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

> ey
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Sheep View Post
> I wouldn't say "Looks of a sealant" is really a solid indicator that something is a sealant, having a form of wax in it is really the only true way to define it. From what I can read EGP is a sealant, everything I've read says it's a blend of resins and waxes, but some say synthetic waxes.
> ...


Agreed. I think labeling it either way has little bearing on the decision people will make buying it to be honest. A lot of the times it's used more for marketing and product differentiating between product lines from one manufacture, than actually physical properties. Most mainstream brands are using polymer components in all their products, with very few being true carnuba only waxes these days.



cheekymonkey said:


> I wouldnt bother and just use the 476, 476is one of the most durable products out there, its also great on the protection side.


EGP has the one benefit of being more flexible in application (can apply and leave for a long time before buffing), but it won't match 476S in durability. They both require extremely thin coats to be easy to buff, but 476S is more fussy with temperature and cure times.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Sheep said:


> Agreed. I think labeling it either way has little bearing on the decision people will make buying it to be honest. A lot of the times it's used more for marketing and product differentiating between product lines from one manufacture, than actually physical properties. Most mainstream brands are using polymer components in all their products, with very few being true carnuba only waxes these days.
> 
> absolutely. :thumb:
> 
> EGP has the one benefit of being more flexible in application (can apply and leave for a long time before buffing), but it won't match 476S in durability. They both require extremely thin coats to be easy to buff, but 476S is more fussy with temperature and cure times.


yea if he has the EGP then he may as well use it , but to go out and buy something just to put under 476 is just a waste of money.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Have you thought of maybe using a ceramic wax such as obsession wax icon or there new evolution ceramic

Both are super easy to use and leave a high gloss finish and have unreal water behaviour 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Surprised in the context of this thread nobody has mentioned DoDo Juice Future Armour.

Future Armour can be applied to freshly prepared panels as a sealant, can be used on wet panels and being water based can also be used over wax to add bling without removing anything. It truly is an amazing product.

Harry


----------



## Adamv (Mar 16, 2010)

Mikej857 said:


> Have you thought of maybe using a ceramic wax such as obsession wax icon or there new evolution ceramic
> 
> Both are super easy to use and leave a high gloss finish and have unreal water behaviour
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I had considered ceramic. But i had read that they are fussy to apply and expensive. So dismissed them.


----------



## Adamv (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. I have quite a bit of egp left so will use this under 476 or after reading a comparison of 476 and BH DSW over the top. My thoughts are there are then 2 layers protecting the paint. Maybe thinking it wrong though. Would DSW be easier to apply than 476? Thanks everyone for the help. Very useful info.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

westerman said:


> Surprised in the context of this thread nobody has mentioned DoDo Juice Future Armour.
> 
> Future Armour can be applied to freshly prepared panels as a sealant, can be used on wet panels and being water based can also be used over wax to add bling without removing anything. It truly is an amazing product.
> 
> Harry


I've just used mine for the first time this evening.
Takes a little bit of work, but then, bang silky!

Car feels better than when I use BSD, as that can feel claggy. Expecting rain tomorrow, so I will see how well it beads.


----------



## Adamv (Mar 16, 2010)

cheers for your help guys. Just about to order a few bits. Would 476 or double speed wax be easier to apply or one last longer than the other? Was thinking of putting over the egp.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

personally i love simoniz origional wax but do read instructions on tin and follow ive never had a problem. some people just cant seem to get on with this wax though but |£4 at tesco at the moment as its on half price and a tin will last you a lifetime with upto 12 months durability from one coat if well prepped.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Deathstar said:


> I've just used mine for the first time this evening.
> Takes a little bit of work, but then, bang silky!
> 
> Car feels better than when I use BSD, as that can feel claggy. Expecting rain tomorrow, so I will see how well it beads.


Yes you have to use a method and it shouldn't take any work. I spoke to Andy at Dodo juice and he confirmed it's fine to add over wax.
More importantly he advised to make sure I levelled it out before buffing.
I've found all it takes is 2 or 3 spritzes a medium panel, level with a MF and buff. No probs. Like many others, it's a less means more product.

Harry


----------



## yulser (May 22, 2008)

*in2detailing ceramic wax*

sorry if this has been mentioned but I just received a tin of in2detailing ceramic wax.

Awesome to apply and remove - very very easy wax to work with and leaves an incredible slick finish

just looking for a detailing spray to compliment it. Beading was incredible !

This is now my new go to wax


----------



## Adamv (Mar 16, 2010)

I have ordered the Collinite 476s, so will give that a go. Hopefully over the top of the EGP it will give good protection against the bird poop. 
Thanks for everyones help


----------

